# Bericht Ägypten



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

Salam Aleikum meine Freunde

War die Tage eine Woche mit meiner Maus in Egypt. Gleiches Hotel wie die letzen Berichte auch. Der einzigste Unterschied dieses mal mehr Urlaub und weniger fischen. Warum erzähl ich zum Schluss. Wir waren im Süden Richtung Marsa Alam am Roten Meer.

Fischen ist dort erlaubt und niemand hat was dageben solange man sich vom Hotelgelände fernhält! Ich habe mit zig Leuten( Militär/Polizei darüber geredet und mich informiert) Ihr könnt das als sichere Quelle ansehen! Es gibt Naturschutzgebiete die per Gesetz 102 geschütz sind. Dort jedesfalls nicht. 

Vorm Urlaub hab ich noch ne Rute gekauft und ne Rolle. Rute Savagear MPP Wg bis 120Gramm bei einer Länge von 198cm zum Poppern. Dazu ne Shimano Socorro Salt Water 5000.
Köder alles was geht. Zwei Boxen voll mit Blinkern, Wobblern und Popper. Als Alternative zum Weitwurf am Riff eine Lars Hansen Seatrout mit 3.15m und ne Shimano Rute 5-20 Gramm bei 2.1m.


Angekommen am Hotel in Dunkelheit empfling uns viel und starker Wind. Dazu hörte man die Wellen am Riff toben.

Deswegen lief ich am ersten morgen erstmal zur Lagune 3 Kilometer entfernt. Dort kann man gut fischen.
Der Weg ist lang und beschwerlich. 










 Angekommen Zeug montiert und losgelegt. Mein Topköder Blinker brachte auch gleich den ersten Biss. Es zeigte sich ein "Yellowfin GT" in Minigröße. Die Freude war gross trotz der Größe des Fisches.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*






Ich werfe weiter den Blinker und bin erstaunt Über die Rute. Stocksteif, Bretthart und trotzdem kann ich trotz Gegenwind den Blinker mit 24g auf Weite bringen. Kurz darauf noch einen in der gleichen Größe.






Ihr seht an meinen Gesichtsausdruck das ich mit dem Tackle auch bereit bin für größeres:k


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Die Fische machen bei dem Tackle keinen "Spass". Aber ich habe dort gelernt das es jeder Zeit auch anderst laufen kann.

Ich werfe weiter doch es scheinen keine Fische mehr meinen Blinker zu wollen. Ich poppere noch kurz und geh an der Lagune Freude besuchen und trinke Tee mit ihnen. Die Freude ist gross. Hab ich sie doch lange 9 Monate nicht gesehen. Saed und Abdul haben doch jeden Tag gebetet das ich bald wieder komme. Dort gibt es außer mir keinen Besuch. Schon garnicht Europär die dort fischen. Schönes Wiedersehen.
Danach erstmal zurück ins Hotel.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Aufm Rückweg stets der Blick Richtung Riff. Wellen ich sags euch. Ne des geht nicht. Das ist schlichtweg lebensfährlich.

(Wundert euch nicht die Bilder sind vom Tag drauf. Hab nur die von den Wellen)











Da vorne stehen und werfen.. Es ist nicht möglich. Die haben 2 Meter und dahinter rauschen Dinger an die sind weit aus höher. Der Angeltag war vorbei. Ich war nicht traurig|supergri
Back in Ägypten, war fischen, Freunde getroffen, die Sonne scheint und es ist warm was willst du mehr


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Bekomm leider nicht mehr alles so zusammen. So viel erlebt und leider keine Notizen gemacht. 

Am nächsten Abend gegen eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang hab ich mich doch ans Riff getraut mit Abstand. Wurfweite mit dem Seitenwind trotzdem gut. Bekommst halt nen ordendlichen Schnurbogen rein der ohne was zu machen die Köder durchs Wasser zieht#d
Köder langer schlanker Mefoblinker. Widerhaken am Riff alle angedrückt!!!!!!
2 Würfe später Einschlag. Yeah! Hornhecht gigantisch!!! Was für ein Teil. Ich weiss es weil der Kollege springt ausm Wasser. Hallo was für ein Gerät.:l:lBremse ist zu Schnur nimmt er nicht. Das Biest springt zweimal aus dem Wasser und schüttelt den Blinker ab. Hab keine Zeit zu fluchen den keine Umdrehung weiter hängt der nächste dran. Wieder son Apperat mit einen Meter und mehr. Er springt und springt. Köder ab. ********. Ich muss kurbeln weil absinken darf der Blinker da nicht des gibt Hänger. 2-4 Umdrehungen weiter ich glaubs kaum der nächste Kandidat. Gleiche Spiel wie vorher.... ich verlieren ihn gleich#q#q
Scheiss egal.. Bäm Blinker raus. Wieder Biss. Wieder son Gerät...der hängt:k. Hab ihn vor mir. Lauf mit ihm Richtung Ufer zum Abhaken und Bilder machen. Auf dem Weg kümmern mich Löcher im Riffdach nicht. Neben mir schwimmt an der Schnur der Hornhecht meines Lebens. Ich kann es nicht glauben. 
Zwei Meter vorm Ufer erholt er sich. Springt mir entgegen und weg isser#q#q. Glück gehabt. Er erwischt mich an der Seite. Die Kollegen können dich auch ernsthaft verletzen.
Ich laufe zurück und fluche. Aber hab die Hoffnung doch noch einen zu erwischen. Zeit Haken zu wechseln hab ich nicht.
Ich peffer raus bum der nächste. Doch den verlier ich wieder#q. Fische schonen und Widerhaken andrücken schön und gut. ABER so fängt man nix. Werfe nocheinmal und wieder Horni. Hallo war das ne Grossfamilie???? Wieder laufe ich mit dem Kerle an Ufer und packe ihn diesmal.. Leider war das das Küken der Familie. Schätze 70cm.





Das alles geschah in wenigen Minuten und glaub mir. Fette Wellen. Die Wüste. Das Riff die ganzen Fische.. Es war spektaklär:k:k:k
Traurig war ich an dem Abend NICHT


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Am nächsten Morgen war ich mit meiner Maus an der Lagune fischen. Sie mit leichten Gerät. Ich wünschte ihr soo einen GT oder nen Barra damit sie bissl Spass hat. Ich glaube wir fingen beide nix 

Der Nachmittag brauche nur einen verloren Fisch am Riff. Denke an Zackenbarsch. Gefangen hab ich nur einen Hornhecht in kleinerem Format als den Tag zuvor

Sorry Nachtrag. An dem Tag glaub hab ich am Riff noch nen Güterzug verloren. Brachialer Drill für 3 Sekunden. Dann war die Schnur durch.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Irgendwann war ich noch an der Lagune fischen. War poppern mit dem harten Zeug. Leider nix. Hatte die Rute von meiner Frau dabei. 5-20 Gramm. Dachte okay fischst mit der Spassrute mit kleinen Wobblern. Von der Popperrute die Rolle umnontiert und kleinen Wobbler montiert. Ich werf des Ding alles gut. Kleine schwache Rute mit der 5000 Shimano.. Es kracht gleich. der Einschlag echt übel.. Hab die Bremse noch auf poppern eingestellt ( ich IDIOT ) Die Rute überlebt es keine Sekunde!!!:c:c:c#q#q
Der war nicht schlecht#t

Rute komplet zerlegt|supergri


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Danach gabs erstmal Peitsche von Frau.. Ihre schöne Rute:c
Also Leute die nächsten Tage liefen schleppend.Fischen mit Frau brauchte mir nur einen Flötenfisch in xxxxxxl. Frau macht Bilder aber irgendwie hat sich doch keine Bilder gemacht. Die Dinger sind vom Körperbau wie Hornheche aber haben null Power. Aber riesig war er trotzdem.

Hab nochn Bild von nem Zackenbarsch gefunden und nehm Barrcuda


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Die restlichen Tage war nur sporadisches Fischen angesagt mit Einheimischen.
An einen Tag verlor ich am Riff wieder ne Rakete. 

Also was ich hier bis jetzt nicht erwähnt habe waren die 5012 Eidechsenfische die ich gefangen habe.. Die zählen allerdings für mich nicht als Fang. Die zählen als Plage.
Dazu die 1000 Barracuda Nachläufer und die Fische die ich noch verloren habe. 

Ich poste dazu noch paar Bilder und Geschichten/Erlebnisse
Erfahrungen. Vielleicht nicht heute.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ich suchte im Internet nach anderen Spots zum Fischen. Okay Google Earth am Start. 15 Kilometer entfernt noch zwei Lagunen.
Mittags ins Taxi und ab dorthin. Sag zum Taxifahrer hol mich hier ab in 3 Stunden.
Ich laufe hin und geh ins Wasser.. alles sieht anderst aus wie auf den Bildern. Es ist Flut und viel Gemüse in Wasser. Dazu der fucking Wind der wir gleich leider ne Perrücke beschert. Bin sauer und enttäuscht. Zieh die Schnur ab und montiere neu. Fischen hier keine Alternative


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Aussenriff weit entfernt. Ne.Keine Lust. Aber ich sah auf Bildern eine Militärstation in rund zwei Kilometern entfernt. Sehe einen Steg ins Wasser und Boote.. Fischen dort???? Inschallah.. Taxi kommt erst in Stunden. Also hin.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

DANKE

 Du schreibst das immer so lebendig und lebensnah, das man beim Lesen ein Gefühl bekommt es selbst mit zu erleben.

 DANKE, für einige Minuten des Urlaubsgefühls.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ich trage Neoprenhose, Badehose, schwarzes Oberteil, einen Rucksack und meine Tarnfarben Rutentasche. Komme näher überall Stacheldraht.. Laufe am Strand rein und sehe dort 4 Jungs in Tarnkleidung Fussballspielen. Ihr erinnert euch Militärstation...

Ich laufe weiter rein und winke. Einer sieht mich und promt höre ich Geschreie und alle rennen in alle Himmelsrichtungen weg
Halloooo haben die Angst? Neeee die gehen die AK 47 holen und kommen zurück und verschanzen sich hinter einer Mauer|kopfkrat
Okay denke ich mir des war ********. Cool werfe ich den Rücksack ab und die Rutentasche ab und rufe auf Arabisch das alles okay ist. Keine Angst Freunde ich Tourist. Alles okay.
Hinter Mauern und Panzern kommen sie mir näher. Die hatten sowas von Schiss. Im Nachhinein hatte ich Glück. Die hätten ohne weiteres schiesen dürfen. Ich steh da und kapiere den Ernst der Lage. Aber ehrlich gesagt ich find es okay und bin ruhig. Sie kommen ich zeige das ich nix an mir habe... hebe Shirt und Hose. Einer junger ist dabei der Englisch spricht und ich rufe was ich eigentlich wolllte. Die Sache entspannt sich bissl. Unter Geleit vom 4 Maschinengewehren bringen wie mich zum Chef. Der Junge vom Militär übersetzt das ich nur freundlich fragen wollte ob ich hier am Steg angeln kann.
Die Antwort war recht nüchtern. Hier ist Militärsperrgebiet und Leute haben keinen Zugriff. Noch nie. Noch nie in allen Jahren ist dort jemand reingekommen. Und schon garnicht ein Deutscher der frägt ob er hier angeln kann

Ja der General und die anderen sind total überfordert. Mittlerweile stehen 30 Männer neben mir und schauen wie dumm aus der Wäsche. 
Wo komm ich her? Wer bin ich? Wie komm ich hier her? Warum?
Alles Fragen aber alles gut.

Generall Abdul weis nicht weiter.. Ruft Ägyptens Präsident Al Sisi in Kairo an
Der sagt mafisch astard henna. Darf dort nicht fischen.
Unter Geleit gehts zurück zum Rucksack und Angeltasche.. Halbe Stunde muss ich 25 Leuten erklären wie diverse Angelköder funktionieren


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ja okay ich muss ja irgendwie zurück ins Hotel..
Das ist weg rund 10 Kilometer. Kein Telefon dabei. Die vom Militär dürfen es nicht und entschuldigen sich sogar für alles. 
Okay. Taxi kommt in zwei Stunden.. Fischen aufm Rückweg.. not possible.. Aussenriff zu weit weg. Okay gehts Strasse und hälst den Finger raus. Ich hab damit kein Problem. Spreche ich doch die Sprache bissl und die Leute halten immer an.

Ich stehe da und laufe.. Halloooooo kein Auto kommt...weiter laufen....erstes Auto.. Touritransporter...zweites Auto Touristansporter.. drittes ein anderes und rauscht vorbei.... dann lange nix mehr. 
Ich laufe bestimmt 4 Kilometer auf der Marsa Alam Road und nix geht..


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Laufe noch halbe Stunde und nix geht!!! Halloooooooo

Wo bleibt die geliebte Ägyptische Freundlichkeit..


Höre schon das ein LKW kommt. Ein Teil rauscht an. Lauter Mercedes LKW wohl Baujahr 1975. Zwei Hänger voll mit Betonsäcken.. der hupt und gibt Lichthupe....Denke erst der fährt vorbei... das alte Ding braucht 500 Meter um zum stehen zu kommen Ich renne hin und steige ein. Am Steuer ein Typ Names Mohammend in meinem Alter.....

Sorry gibt essen schreib gleich weiter|supergri


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Also eingestiegen und bissl gequascht.. Er spricht kein Englich.
Er ist so ausm Häuschen und packt des Telefon aus.. Film mich. Ich höre wie er sagt. Freunde ein Deutscher.. ja ein Deutscher läuft hier auf der Strasse und trampt.. der war fischen.. wir fahren und vor lauter filmen fährt er prompt den Abhang runter
Wir verlieren einige Säcke Beton doch des jukt ihn nicht
Wir kommen am Hotel an und ich helfe ihm noch die restlichen Säcke die verschoben wurden ordentlich hinzulegen.
Leute. Das Abenteuer für diesen Tag kostete mich 7 Euro.

Dafür gerne.

Sorry keine Bilder#t


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ich hab die Woche soviel erlebt und alles war echt geil.

Bestimmt hab ich viel vergessen.

Hänge noch paar Bilder an und vielleicht paar Storys.
Hab ewig gebracht für die Berichte.

*
Jetzt kommt aber für mich das Wichtigste*

Diesen Urlaub wenig gefischt.
Warum?

Ich gehe in vier Wochen ca. wieder runter mit User destoval/Andi

Aber nicht um Urlaub machen sondern um zu *fischen* und *Spass* zu haben.

Ich habs diesmal meiner Frau versprochen Rücksicht auf sie zu nehmen.
*
Moto*
_*
Erlebnis statt Ergebnis*_


----------



## pennfanatic (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ich hoffe deine Freundin hat dich nach diesem Abenteuer gebührend begrusst!#h


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ach die fand des nicht schlimm. Die kennt mein Umgang mit diesen liebevollen Menschen.. Nach 20 Mal in Ägypten hat die da ein rauhes Fell:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ok, dann ist das ja in Ordnung  
Unsereis würde nur zu hören bekommen: wo bleibst du denn solange, wir müssen noch da und da hin..... #h


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ich laufe von der Lagune zurück Richtung Hotel.. Sehr am Strassenrand einen Polizeiauto stehen mit offener Haupe..#
Zwei Tage später hock ich mit Frau vorm Hotel in der Sonne.. 
Wir sehen das gleiche Auto auf der anderen Strassenseite stehen und wieder ist die Haupe auf..
Ich sag zu Schatz komm wir gucken mal (bin KFZ Mechaniker gelernt)
Wir gehen hin und ich quatsch die Bullen an. Die erkennen mich glatt als Angler.. haben mich an der Lagune schon oft gesehen..
Ich schau mir Motor an und erkenne promt das Problem.. Frau findet so lustig wie alles mich angucken als ich ihnen erkläre warum der Motor überhitzt. Sie macht Bilder#d#d
Es ist VERBOTEN in Ägypten Bilder zu machen von Polizei und Militär.
Also ich sag denen was sie machen sollen und die fahren glücklich weg. Zurück im Hotel gönn ich mir mit schwarzen Händen erstmal ein Bier.. keine 10 Minuten später rückt die Polizei wieder an. Der wirklich!! Wirklich freundliche Mann komm zu mir und frägt ob sie Bilder gemacht hat. Ich anworte natürlich mit ja und wir löschen die Bilder unter seinem Zusehen. Er findet es nicht schlimm aber das geht einfach nicht. Die Leute sollen nicht denken Äypten hat kein Geld für Polizeiautos.. Ich lösche die Bilder und wir gehen raus und machen neue Bilder mit dem ganzen Trupp der Polizei#6#6

Drei Tage später wir hocken vorm Hotel und warten auf den Shuttle zum Airport fährt das Auto vorbei macht Volllbremsung und fährt rein.. Glücklich steigen die Polizisten aus und bedanken sie bei mir weil das Auto wieder läuft#6
Fehler dank mir behoben
Cool.
:vik:


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*







Angelpause






Laguna vom Ende aus


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Zwei Blaupunktstechrochen in der Lagune.. Einmal auf einen getreten.. Zum Glück ging der Stachen nicht durch.. trag dicke Neoprensocken und Hose






Lurepicture


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Immer wieder toll - Erlebnisse wie Bilder!!!!

DANKE fürs teilhaben lassen!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ana reiach asstart henna/ Ich angle hier






Sabbah Schams


----------



## magut (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Danke für deinen echt geilen Bericht!!!!!!!#h
l.G.
mario


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*





Lagune


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Saed mit Riffhai. Gefangen in meiner Laguna via Netz
(ausgenommen.. die ham ihn gefuttert)


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Auf der Suche nach Raubfisch






Plötlich unter mir..ca. 160cm und Oberschenkeldick


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

*Fazit.

Fischen ist dort nicht einfach. Vorallem nicht wenn man nur eine Woche unten ist.
Paar Tage zuvor waren die Wellen kaum da und jeden morgen sprangen die Fische aus dem Wasser weil es raubte.
Vielleicht liegt es am Mond, am Wetter oder an Gott. Ich weiss es nicht. 

Ich kann nicht mehr machen als runterfliegen und es ausprobieren.

In vier Wochen jedenfalls wird jeden Tag/ den ganzen Tag gefischt und ich hoffe Erfahrung zu sammeln.

Angeln vom Boot aus hab ich abgecheckt für wirklich wirklich wenig Geld. Das eröffnet natürlich ganz ganz andere Möglichekeiten.

Ich könnte hier euch 1000 Bilder zeigen von den allerbuntesten Rifffischen die ich gefangen hätte mit Naturködern.. Aber das mag ich nicht. Ich mag das fischen auf die Räubern mit Künstködern.

Konnte eine Tag ins Wasser und sah meine Traumfische rauben. Aberdings innerhalb der Hotelanlage und da ist fischen für mich tabu. Ich respektiere das.. 

Soll keine Entschuldigung sein.... denn wie gesagt
**Erlebnis statt Ergebnis*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz klasse!


----------



## Krallblei (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnke:m


----------



## Frame (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Köstlich, einfach köstlich zu lesen!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Super toller Bericht, das hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen. Sehr schön und unterhaltsam geschrieben und geniale Bilder dabei! #6

Vielen Dank! #h


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Schöner Bericht.

In welchen Hotel warst du? 
Ist vielleicht ein schöne Hotel Empfehlung für meinen nächsten Urlaub.
Suche in Ägypten noch nach einen Traumhaften Hotel mit schönen SandStrand


----------



## Alex1860 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Sehr sehr geil geschrieben, tolle Bilder und tolle Sachen erlebt! Hoffe man hört wieder was von dir


----------



## rosebad (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Also kann man sagen in einer Woche ca. 10.000 Fische gefangen. Grins
Respekt.
Klasse Bericht.
Kling nach einer Menge Spaß.
Petri


----------



## Rheinangler (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

....auch von meiner Seite Glückwunsch zum tollen Urlaub und den geilen Erlebnissen. 

Ich war auch vor einigen Jahren noch regelmäßig mit der Familie in Ägypten, aber durch den ganzen Trouble der letzten Jahre in der ganzen Region bin ich mit dem Thema leider durch. 
Zumindest mit Familie mag ich da nicht mehr hin - wirklich leider. Denn alles was dort mit dem roten Meer zu tun hat ist wirklich traumhaft schön. 
Insofern genieße ich Deine Bilder aus vollen Zügen. Danke! #6


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Heyyyy...klasse Bericht und wie immer tolle Fotos :m

Ich drück die Daumen das es beim nächsten mal endlich mit was großem klappt.
Gerätemäßig bist ja jetzt auf dem richtigen weg#6


----------



## destoval (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Man was freu ich mich auf Januar :m


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Danke Jungs

Andi ich hab ein gutes Gefühl.  Wir rocken:vik:


----------



## Mühlkoppe (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Danke für den sehr schönen Bericht!
Ich kenne das Hotel und die Umgebung - zum schnorcheln traumhaft, wenn nicht grade die rote Fahne weht. Der Blick auf die Fischwelt unter Wasser offenbart was dort angeltechnisch möglich ist. Ich drücke dir die Daumen für deinen nächsten Versuch...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Lorenz (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Petri Heil!





Krallblei schrieb:


> Konnte eine Tag ins Wasser und sah meine Traumfische rauben.





Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Der Blick auf die Fischwelt unter Wasser offenbart was dort angeltechnisch möglich ist.



Erzählt mal! :m


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*







Och du sowas reicht mir da schon... Bild ist schlecht. Schätzungweise 1-2 Kilo


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ach die fand des nicht schlimm. Die kennt mein Umgang mit diesen liebevollen Menschen.. Nach 20 Mal in Ägypten hat die da ein rauhes Fell:vik:



Muss sie mit dir ja auch haben :q#6 Schönen Gruß an Saskia

Der Naturköderangler schlechthin (wieviel kg Sardinen hast du dies Jahr verschwendet?) will nur Kunstködeln.  Im Januar kommt der 5kg GT


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Nix Sardinen. Die hatte ich letzten Urlaub eigentlich nur zum  Füttern dabei #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Nix Sardinen. Die hatte ich letzten Urlaub eigentlich nur zum  Füttern dabei #6


llampugas füttern |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Wer ist im Januar  in welchem  Hotel  und wo ich bin selbst im Labranda Gemma  Resort  und  wollte  eine  kleine 40 Gramm Spinnrute  mitnehmen doch was ich so lesen konnte eher doch etwas  bis 100Gramm Wurfgewicht


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Hy Benni, danke toller Bericht wie immer, macht Spass zu lesen.
Und die Fotos wirklich Klasse.

Wünsche dir für Januar mal richtig Erfolg.
VG Kay


----------



## Krallblei (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Danke Dir. 


Wir sind schon sooo heiss


----------



## Krallblei (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

26 Tage noch bis zum nächsten Trip dorthin#q

26 lange kalte Tage#q

26 langweilige Tage 

26 Tage ohne Sonne 

26 Tage voller Vorfreude 

Annndiiiii


----------



## Krallblei (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

BUUUMMMMMM


Träume zerplatzen...:c:c:c:c:c

#q


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Was ist denn schief gegangen?


----------



## Krallblei (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Ich hab quasi mein Zeug schon gepackt gehabt. Nächste Woche sollte es wieder
hin. 

Andis Urlaub wurde gestrichen


----------



## Krallblei (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden. 

Fliege in 13 Tagen. So Gott will.

Alleine. Ausser *Du* hast Lust und kommst mit!


----------



## Krallblei (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

So

Anfragen waren da. Auch wenn nicht sehr seriös bzw.  schon arg Harz4.

Fliege nächste Woche wieder fischen:vik:

Bericht folgt dann


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Schade zu spät gesehen!

So hätte ich mein Resturlaub gut verbraten können...

Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## Screwii (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Toller Bericht! Die Gegend kenne ich ganz gut. Waren da so alle zwei Jahre zum Tauchen im Lamaya. 

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil für die nächste Woche!

LG Carsten


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Flieg leider erst am 15. April nach Hamata , wenn du Zeit und Lust hast


----------



## Krallblei (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bericht Ägypten*

Bin leider nur erste April woche wieder unten


----------

